# Suggested Loco to Use with Tomix Mini Curve Track



## TheMensaYenta

*In regards to the Tomix N Scale mini curve track from Japan, I am having a hard time finding a locomotive that will run on it when it's in the oval wide shape. I am currently using a Kato EMD E8/E9 n scale locomotive that runs fine when the track is in the round but in the oval every time it begins to make the turn it stops/falls off the track. I tried different surfaces, speeds & directions which made no difference.
Can you suggest to me a particular or brand name locomotive that will run on this Tomix N Scale mini curve track?
Does Tomix make n scale locomotives that are made to run specifically on this mini track? 
Is there a particular weight or style of locomotive that works best on this track? 
Instead of a 6-axle loco do you suggest maybe a 3 or 4-axle locomotive?
Most N Scale Tracks have a diameter of 24 inches (610mm) or so but this mini curve track has a diameter of only 11 inches (280mm) with a 60 degree radius curved track. If you know of any type of locomotive, Tomix or otherwise, that can handle these narrow sharper curves better please do not hesitate to tell me! Thank you in advance for your time and input it is appreciated!*


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Any four axle locomotive should run on eleven inch curves.Indeed,it is asking a lot from a six axle loco,some do some don't.


----------



## Howard1975

Those Tomix mini curves you have, are 140mm (about 5.5 inch) radius. I have a few Tomix catalogs and guidebooks, in Japanese language which I don't understand, but I can understand the illustrations and pictures usually okay. I'm planning on using that exact same Tomix track product, to build a small layout soon, for trolleys and similar. I don't have any of the track yet, only a few of the catalogs and guidebooks. 

Large 6 axle locomotives are not designed to handle 5.5 inch radius curves. Those curves are really designed for trolleys, trams and small 2, 3 and 4 axle locomotives. Even some 4 axle locomotives will have problems on those curves. 

To answer your question, yes Tomix makes N scale trains that can handle the 140mm radius curves and switches -- I have pictures in my Tomix catalogs that prove it. They only show Japanese prototype trains, because they don't make any American type trains. I have also seen various youtube vidoes, which show a train running on a layout with those Tomix 140mm radius curves.

All trolleys (usually called trams in Japan) will be fine. And some of the shorter 4 axle freight and passenger locomotives can handle it okay. Many of the commuter trains Tomix (and Kato) make can also handle those curves. Many of the typical Japanese freight cars by Tomix, Kato and other brands, will also work fine. 

Specifically from Tomix, these particular models are shown in my Tomix guidebook to work. These are all Japanese prototype trains, a mixture of Trams, diesels, electric locomotives and commuter trains, which Tomix makes. 

These include: 120, 130, 1000, MR-100, CR70, ED61, EF65, ED75, EH500, DE10, 113, 115, 415, 211, 103, 209, 183. Most of these are JR (Japan Rail) trains. 
And some products in the Tomytec range (which Tomix makes). 
These include: 9700, 2000, 800, 350, 9000, MLRV1000, Centram, and Portram. 


Tomix, Tomytec, Kato, GreenMax, Micro Ace, Bandai (B-Train Shorty), Modemo and other Japanese companies all make trains, which will work on those 140mm radius curves. Not all their products though. Everything from Bandai will work fine, and all Modemo and Tomytec should work fine. For the other brands, it depends on the particular model.

Sadly there is no way your Kato EMD E8/E9 will work. As for other American type trains, you would need to test them. All makes of N scale trolleys (like Bachmann) should be fine. Small steam and diesels should be okay, but it will depend on the individual model. For diesels, I would recommend 2, 3 or short 4 axle locomotives. Probably no bigger then a GP40, or similar. For steam, I'd recommend 0-4-0 models. Some 0-6-0 models could have problems. And smaller freight cars like 40 foot or shorter. And you might need to be careful with how the couplers are attached, such as body mounted compared to truck mounted. You would need to test your models.

For N scale from American type trains from Atlas, Bachmann, Life-Like, Kato, Athearn, MDC-Roundhouse, etc, I'd highly recommend older locomotive models made years ago, like from 1960's -1980's. Not the newest models with the body mounted coupelers, but perhaps older models with truck mounted couplers. I'm talking like old Arnold, Lima, Revell, Minitrix, and early Altas, Bachmann and the like. Especially the stuff made in Italy, Austria, Yugoslavia, West Germany, Hong Kong, and Japan, back in the 1960's and 1970's would be safer to work. They were designed when N scale had sharper curves (usually 8 inch radius) compared to what is normal nowadays. Too be honest, the shortest locos and freight cars (40 scale feet or less) nowadays, do not really like anything tighter then about a 9 inch radius. Minimum radius is usually now 9.75" A radius of 5.5 inch is much sharper. 

For anything modern, you would really need to test it. Manufacturers often expect you have 9.75 inch or larger radius curves. 

Like I have said, I don't have any of the track yet, I have not ordered any track yet. I'm saving up my money, before I buy it. But from what I have seen in my Tomix catalogs, and on youtube, and internet forums (such as this one), I hope my advice will help you.

By the way, a good forum to talk about Tomix and other Japanese trains, is the "JNS forum". It specializes in Japanese prototype and model trains. 
http://www.jnsforum.com/

Here is another wonderful site, for Tomix trains.
http://www.trainweb.org/tomix/

And a good place to order Japanese trains is the "Hobby Search" website. Basically shows just about everything that is available in Japanese trains. 
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/rail/

Plus there is the "Plaza Japan" seller on ebay. He mostly sells Japanese model trains. 
http://stores.ebay.com/Plaza-Japan


I should add, I'm not affiliated with any of the above sellers. I'm just a satisfied customer. 

Hope that helps,
Howard


----------



## Howard1975

I'll post a little more information about the Tomix mini track, for anyone else who might be interested. The mini track comes in three different curve radius, which are 103mm (about 4 inch), 140mm (about 5.5 inch), and 177mm (about 7 inches). Switches (points, turnouts) are also available in the 140mm curvature. This track is very similar to Kato Unitrack, with a built-in roadbed.

Tomix also makes the straights and curves with a built-in paved roadway, for modeling trolleys and streetcars running in city streets. It's called Tomix wide tram track. Those are available in 103mm, 140mm and 173mm curves, and about 4 or 5 different lengths of straights, and includes a paved crossing. 

The regular Tomix track (like regular kato Unitrack) is also available in larger curves, for more conventional trains. That includes curves with a radius of: 243mm, 280mm, 317mm, 354mm, 391mm, 541mm, and 605mm radius. Also straight tracks in various lengths, including: 18.5mm, 33mm, 70mm, 72.5mm, 99mm, 140mm and 280mm straights. Also included are two switches (turnouts) in the 280mm radius and 541mm radius; along with a 280mm radius wye, a curved switch of combination 317/280 radius, a 541mm radius 3-way switch, double crossover, a 15 degree double slip, a few crossings (90, 30 and 15 degree), a few bumpers, a 70mm-90mm extensible track (just like kato also makes) and other special tracks. Tomix also makes Elevated Viaduct Track, slab track, some bridges, and also a roundtable. 

From what I have read at various websites and forums.

The sharpest curves (103mm) are ONLY designed for trolleys. Even then, some particular trolleys might not operate on the 103mm curves without binding. The larger 140mm and 177mm radius curves can be used with a wider assortment of equipment. 

Regarding American type trains, freight cars up to about 40 foot, can manage the 140mm radius curves without binding. Very short stuff like the Atlas Beercan shorty tankcar, the Atlas Shorty Ore car, and similar cars will operate fine even on the 103mm curves. Basically speaking for practical advice, keep freight cars to 40 feet and less. I'd imagine body mounted couplers will give more problems on these extreme tight curves, compared to truck mounted couplers. Locomotives will be the biggest problem with binding. 

The Brill and PCC trolleys from Bachmann will run okay on the 103mm curves. But the new Bachmann Peter Witt streetcar, along with the Bachmann GE 44 ton and 70 ton locos require the 140mm curves. The Atlas MP-15 will do the 103mm radius curves. Most other locomotives will need the 140mm curves. And that is only generally short 4 axle diesel switchers. A few of the slightly larger 4-axle diesels (such as GP9, GP40, etc) may work okay on the 140mm radius. I'm guessing those should work fine on the 177mm, if they don't work on the 140mm.

EDIT:

I will also mention, just because a particular locomotive can handle the 140mm radius curves by itself, does not mean it can reliably pull a freight car (thru the curve) at the same time. Especially when the locomotive has body mounted couplers, and freight cars have truck mounted couplers, the difference in angle thru the curve for the two couplers can cause stress, and the loco might cause the first freight car (behind the locomotive) to derail and leave the track. 

Howard


----------



## Howard1975

So far the original poster has not replied, so I hope I have answered his questions. 

Based on more reading, it seems these particular models can handle the Tomix mini curves, which come in 103mm, 140mm and 177mm radius curvatures. 

Atlas MP-15 diesel switcher: can handle 4 inch (103mm) radius. 

Most other small switchers: often can handle 5.5 inch (140mm) radius 

Bachmann GE 44 ton and 70 ton: need 5.5 inch radius
Atlas GP's (GP7, GP9, GP40, etc) need 5.5 radius
I'm assuming Kato NW2 can handle 5.5 radius
I'm assuming Life-Like SW1200 can handle 5.5 radius 

Anything on the Kato shorty chassis can handle 4 inch radius
Anything on BanDai B-Train Shorty chassis can handle 4 inch radius
Anything on TomyTec chassis can handle the 4 inch radius

The old style Brill and PCC trolleys from Bachmann will run okay on the 4 inch (103mm) radius
The new Bachmann Peter Witt streetcar requires 5.5 inch (140mm) radius

ALL trolleys and trams from Japanese manufacturers will work okay on 5.5 inch radius. Some also work okay on 4 inch (103mm) radius.

For American type freight cars, the Atlas Beercan shorty tankcar, and the Atlas Shorty Ore car will work okay on 4 inch (103mm) radius.

Many 40 foot and shorter freight cars, will tolerate 5.5 inch radius. 
Freight cars longer then 40 foot, should really be on larger radius.


----------



## Robert_56

Howard,

:dunno: Doesn't look like anyone thanked you for all the input you have in this thread. So, thanks, I for one appreciate you taking the time to do it ! 

Robert


----------



## Howard1975

ICGhosts said:


> Howard,
> 
> :dunno: Doesn't look like anyone thanked you for all the input you have in this thread. So, thanks, I for one appreciate you taking the time to do it !
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert, I appreciate it. 

I have mentioned all this information, because I'm interesting in using that track myself, so naturally, I have been researching about it. I don't have any Tomix track to test, so I've been reading various websites, forums, watching YouTube videos, and trying to figure out the Japanese language catalogs I have. 

I could be wrong about a few details, I don't have the track. But I do know, the Tomix Mini rails have very sharp curves, so short locomotives and freight cars are best. 

Howard


----------



## outlaw bill

Howard1975 - I Thank you for that info. I am using mixed track on my layout and have some Tomix track. Was wondering about using it but didn't really have much info on it. Now at least I have some reference to go to. Thank you again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard1975

outlaw bill said:


> Howard1975 - I Thank you for that info. I am using mixed track on my layout and have some Tomix track. Was wondering about using it but didn't really have much info on it. Now at least I have some reference to go to. Thank you again.:thumbsup:


You're welcome Outlaw Bill.

There is actually quite a bit of information about Tomix track on the internet, but it's all over the place, at various forums, websites and blogs. Those who have it can test it with their locomotives and freight cars, but because I don't have any, all I can do is research what other people write. 

Since you have some pieces, how does it seem to you, in regards to quality? Do your locomotives and freight cars have any problems with it? Do you like it, compared to other track brands?

Howard


----------

